# ˜”*°•.˜”*°• ~~A*B*C*~~ WRUW Nov 2020~~ •°*”˜.•°*”˜



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

minuteman62 said:


> View attachment 15528410


Great looking Astronaut!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wore this to church this morning.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I am sure I broke a record today with 13 batteries changed, including this Bulova......


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Accutronredux said:


> View attachment 15529110


Wow, another nice Astronaut!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

M1 Accutron Spiral Lug 14kt White Gold Spaceview


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Newest member of the Spaceview club checking in. The more Bulova/Accutron I see the more I like.


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

minuteman62 said:


> M1 Accutron Spiral Lug 14kt White Gold Spaceview


White gold you say? I was just admiring the lugs on my Spaceview, but the lugs on that thing just don't quit! Wear your Spaceview and plaid shirt in good health.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

US made automatic for US Election Day. Vintage 1970. Likely made in the Astoria, NYC location.


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Watching the election results with my A-15.


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Watching election returns as well wearing the '71 Senator


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

My great grandfathers Bulova Brigadier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

An N6 (1976) Bulova Golden Clipper.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bulova Jet Star.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*M1 14kt Yellow Gold Spiral Lug Spaceview







*


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron 203


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Tuning Fork back from a tune-up


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

M7 Bulova Accutron Astronaut Cartier/w Bullet Band


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

D E F. 
Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Caravelle powered by a Miyota 7 jewel manual wind.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Veterans Day week I guess. All the military watches I own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Accutronredux said:


> View attachment 15543387
> View attachment 15543391


Wow! That's pretty fantastic! How does it wear?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Old_Tractor said:


> Wow! That's pretty fantastic! How does it wear?


It's quite comfortable. Date code is N1, and
was only produced for this one year. Consequently while not considered particularly rare it nonetheless not frequently encountered on eBay or collector website.


Old_Tractor said:


> Wow! That's pretty fantastic! How does it wear?


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Still liking this retro styled modern 39mm Bulova.


----------



## homergreg (Jul 25, 2007)

I believe this is a 1960 Surf King


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Old_Tractor said:


> Still liking this retro styled modern 39mm Bulova.
> 
> View attachment 15544850


^^^^ that is sharp and a very nice blue combo ^^^^
what it is called?

About 12 year old Bulova BVA....  gift from the Chief of the House
Bulova BVA by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

The '71 Accutron this evening


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^ that is sharp and a very nice blue combo ^^^^
> what it is called?
> 
> About 12 year old Bulova BVA.... gift from the Chief of the House
> Bulova BVA by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


It's an America Clipper and the model is 96A242 . It was a special edition for Macy's. That's a very handsome BVA you have there!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova BVA by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

My '66 Astronaut


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Bulova Monopusher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Old_Tractor said:


> View attachment 15547809


Nice! Same case but different dial from this one of mine.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

MD 425; caliber 214


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snorkel back on the wrist.

Snorkel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Evening switcheero to this Chrono

Bulova Chrono by Wolfsatz, on FlickrBulova Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Accutronredux said:


> View attachment 15549904
> View attachment 15549905


Ooooh! Aaaahhh! Gold case! Amazing!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Date and Day "AU" 1972


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Slava Transistor 2937
I know...it's not one of the three watch brands this thread is devoted to. But viewers might find it interesting how the Accutron technology was appropriated by the Soviets in the 1960's.







































There is no argument as to the source of the technology: Slava on the left Accutron on the right.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

1960 Accutron Model 204.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Accutron 435


----------



## dwlighting (Apr 7, 2015)

Surveyor II with new Vario strap!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Oceanographer from 1970


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

fiskadoro said:


> Oceanographer from 1970


Beauty. I passed on a nice one for a great price a while back and have been kicking myself ever since.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

A Bulova Sea Flight.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bulova Senator B.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

This has become my favorite quartz watch next to the Lunar Pilot.










For me it actually looks much better in the metal than on pictures.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

1979 Accutron Quartz Deep Sea


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Bund Red Wing with Foreign Material by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## R_RBU (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Hour Angle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

An N8 Caravelle Set-O-Matic.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Lunar Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

A Bulova American Clipper. To my fellow Americans, "Happy Thanksgiving!" To non-Americans, "Have a great Thursday!"


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Bulova Precisionist 96B252


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> View attachment 15568897


What game are you playing on the Switch MoT?
Interesting strap combo


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

My first and (currently) only Bulova. Sea King on a bracelet...


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

M0 14kt Yellow Gold Alpha Spaceview/w an M0 Movement. You can tell it is an M0 movement if you know what you are looking at.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

That is a beautiful ‘Alpha’


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

A Japanese Caravelle. I have this same model - with slightly different hands - made in West Germany. Bulova would source movement from a number of makers to keep Caravelle price competitive with the pin-lever movement Timex watches.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

